# Que programa utilizas para escuchar musica?



## Dano (Feb 17, 2007)

Como bien lo dice el titulo Que programa de PC utilizas para escuchar musica?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo utilizo el Winamp, me parece muy simple y efectivo. Aunque en mi viejo PC, un 486 utilizaba el music match jukebox, ya que este exigía muy poco al procesador.

Salu2


----------



## darkgolden (Feb 17, 2007)

Hola Yo la verdad utilizaba el winamp es el mejor de hecho, pero recientemente compre nuevas bocinas home theater de 5.1 y desafortunadamente con el winamp no pude configurarlo para que se escuchara en todas las bocinas. Por tal razon me vi en la necesidad de usar el windows media que este si usa todas las bocinas.

Pero el mejor es el winamp.


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo tambien uso el Winamp pero solo de lunes a viernes, el fin de semana cuando escucho musica enserio uso el traktor porque considero que tiene el mejor sonido

Saludos


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 20, 2007)

Yo tambien utilizo el Winamp, es simple y efectivo y facil de manejar por lo menos para mi, eso para escuchar musica, luego para ver peliculas utilizo el Windows media player.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 20, 2007)

BPM Studio? Traktor Dj?, no sabia de su existencia >_>

yo uso el media player classic o el foobar


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 21, 2007)

Windows media player 10, probe el 11, pero me cansé a los 2 dias porque  no pude ajustarle para qu el sonido fuera  constante sin importar la canción.


----------



## Dano (Feb 22, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> BPM Studio? Traktor Dj?, no sabia de su existencia >_>
> 
> yo uso el media player classic o el foobar



Tambien esta el PCDJ

Saludos


----------



## juanpastsierra (Feb 24, 2007)

He probado muchos, pero la verdad siempre continuo con el mismo, winamp, simple, rapido, sencillo y practico.


----------



## Loktar (Feb 24, 2007)

el iTunes


----------



## Apollo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Yo utilizo el "Creative Play Center"  que viene con la tarjeta de audio que tengo, es bastante sencillo de usar y solamente con ese programa puedo utilizar todas las capacidades de la tarjeta. 

Como segunda opción el Clásico Winamp, ya después de tanto tiempo de usarlo es como "de la familia".

Saludos al foro


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2007)

Por ahora el ganador es el winamp.   
¿Me gustaría saber que programa utilizan los dj profesionales?


Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tambien Itunes...


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2007)

No es por criticar a los profesionales pero las fotos que observe del programa itunes no son para nada interesantes. 

Saludos


----------



## BlueWizard (Mar 5, 2007)

yo tb uso winamp, he oido del bsplayer q se supone es mejorcito pero el winamp termina acostumbrandose uno =)


----------



## Loktar (Mar 6, 2007)

Los Djs usan el Atomix o el Virtual Dj.


----------



## Dano (Mar 6, 2007)

EL atomix mmm... está bueno pero tampoco pidan mucho. El virtual DJ lo uso a veces lo veo un poco mas serio.
¿Ustedes han visto alguna foto del traktor DJ 3?, tiene las funciones de todo los programas que conozco y mucho mas, lo que tiene de desventaja es que es pesado y puede producir que la PC se cuelgue cuando se le da palo y además no tiene un buen ecualizador general como el BPM Studio, porque si se usa la función de usar mixer externo el poco ecualizador que tiene desaparece.
Me gustaría que los demás opinaran así se arma un buen debate sobre los programas.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 20, 2007)

DJ profesionales? Te encontraste con uno muy grande! jeje, tampoco para tanto.

Bueno, yo uso el *PC-DJ Red* y lo defiendo a muerte.
Es una buena compactera de DJ pero con todas las ventajas de usar una PC y el MP3 y todo eso. No tiene más que auto BPM, auto GAIN, auto mix (se cruzan los golpes a lo loco), pitch, muchas memorias cue, sampler y creo que nada más. Ah! si, y un buscador pésimo pero igual lo uso.
El atomix y el virtual dj me parecen pura espuma, pareciera que el que los inventó dijo "Hasta un mono como usted puede pasar música". El PC-DJ es más serio y clásico.
Dicen que el PC-DJ FX que es algo más nuevo está muy bueno, tendría que probarlo, tiene eq, cross, samples, de todo. Pero como tengo una PC viejarda, uso el PC-DJ red, muy liviano. Lo bueno de un programa de estos es que puedas manejar todo desde el teclado, claro que el mixer es externo pero que para las demás cosas no tengas que andar con el mouse de un lado para el otro.

Ojo, todo esto cuando hago de DJ, en casa para escuchar uso el clásico winamp con un lindo skin de sony.

*PC-DJ!.........PC-DJ!.........PC-DJ!.........PC-DJ!.........PC-DJ!*


----------



## capitanp (Jun 20, 2007)

Bueno yo propongo el punto de quiebre entre los user, uso AIMP y aunque era fana del winamp las ultimas versiones fue decayendo

El AIMP me recuerda al winamp en los comienzos

http://aimp.ru/

no pesa nada y es muy rapido prubenlo

Download  2.47MB


----------



## Gabf (Jun 20, 2007)

Yo en realidad uso el virtual Dj pero para el caso puse tracktor que lo uso pero en menor medida


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 21, 2007)

El Winamp es mi preferido de años, lo que más me gusta de el son sus opciones para encadenar, eliminar silencios, su lista de reproducción y las mascaras tan ligeras que hay disponibles. 

Pero ahorita le hice caso a capitanp, y que me descargo el AIMP, la verdad me esta gustando bastante, ligero en exceso, muy padre tema, y ese letrerito de cabecera cuando cambia la canción con opacidad me mata, muy bueno en verdad el AIMP este, gracias por la recomendación.

Personalmente lo que busco en el reproductor de diario es que se inicie de volada y que soporte al menos las listas de reproducción en m3u, eso es todo (y que no se vea feo).

Saludos,


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 21, 2007)

alejandro_oo comparto totalmente tu opinión, el AIMP me parece excelente!

Gracias capitanp por la recomendación.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 21, 2007)

Hola. Acá dejo una foto del PCDJ FX, muy bueno.
Ocupa 13Mb en memoria y 130Mb de memoria virtual, un poco pesadito.


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2007)

Se han esforzado los del PCDJ, está linda la nueva versión.

¿Sabes los requisitos mínimos para que funcione bien?

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 22, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Se han esforzado los del PCDJ, está linda la nueva versión.
> 
> ¿Sabes los requisitos mínimos para que funcione bien?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, la verdad que no sé los requisitos pero lo puse en mi compu vieja que tenia un micro de 533MHz y 64Mb de ram y se bloqueaba. Ahora lo metí en esta de 256Mb DDR y un micro de 2.2GHz y anda de pelos, con el antivirus y todo anda bien.
El istalador pesa solo 20Mb.
Igual te digo que me quedo con el PCDJ RED.
He visto fotos de grandes DJ que usan todavia el RED. También hay quienes usan el Atomix...

Estube averiguando por los controladores externos para PCDJ (que son como el control de una compactera) y valen U$S900 !!! Una locura


----------



## Dano (Jun 22, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> También hay quienes usan el Atomix...



Ese si que no me gusta para nada, parece de juguete    



> Estube averiguando por los controladores externos para PCDJ (que son como el control de una compactera) y valen U$S900 !!! Una locura



Para eso te compras una buena compactera, una numark o denon  

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 22, 2007)

Una denon DN4500 vale U$S750


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 9, 2008)

Uso el VLC media player. Tengo una máquina que se va quedando viejita, y con éste reemplazo al winamp y al windows media player.
Creo que ocupa entre 10Mb y 20 Mb, y reproduce cualquier tipo de video y música. Hasta ahora me reprodujo todo sin problemas.
Ah!, claro, es soft libre.
Lo bajé de softonic, por si a alguno le interesa.
Eso sí, no esperen pantallas new age ni nada parecido.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 9, 2008)

cambie de programa ahora uso el windows media ya que tiene un efecto el srs wow que esta muy bueno tiene muy buen sonido con ese efecto especialmente el tru bass por que el de los agudos es una percha


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 9, 2008)

Salió el AIMP 2.10
Creo que si borramos todo y votamos de nuevo gana el AIMP


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

Hace una hora baje y probe el AIMP,  y vole el WinAmp...  
Este programa ya representa un punto de inflexion en mi vida audiofila ;-)


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 10, 2008)

Me haces sentir responsable porque 1 hora antes salio mi post. Debe ser porque:
-La salida es 5.1 sin plugin (kb 5.1 channel output)
-El sonido se procesa a 32bits

Si venis del Winamp, lo primero que tenes que hacer luego de instalar es:
-Activar el banner transparente cuando cambia de tema
-Modificar los colores y la transparencia del skin
-Minimizarlo
-Cerrarlo mientras se reproduce un tema y volverlo a abrir. Sorpresa: continúa donde lo dejaste.
-Abri el equalizador y toquetea todo.


----------



## ciri (Feb 10, 2008)

Yo uso el atomix, cuando lo uso!...

No escucho mucha musica en la PC...


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 10, 2008)

windows Media...jejeje  parece que lo utiliza tanta gente como creia en el foro....


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 10, 2008)

Lo estoy bajando. Muero de la ansiedad.
Después comento.
Los 2.9Mb más esperados de los últimos tiempos =P


----------



## santiago (Feb 11, 2008)

winamp lo que mas me gusta son las visualizaciones que teniendo una buena placa de video y un proyector haces lo que quieras


----------



## Paloky (Feb 12, 2008)

A mi el que me gusta es el WinAmp.

Lo utilizo a diario para escuchar la Radio On-line desde el trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 12, 2008)

Ayer bajé un plugin para el winamp para lograr un efecto surround, pero es muy inestable y se bloquea enseguida. Seria bueno conseguir uno asi.
Respecto al proyector, vi tabién un plugin para manejar luces DMX automáticas al ritmo de la música, genial! Lástima que el winamp no sea un programa muy usado por los DJ's


----------



## Luis F (Feb 12, 2008)

Yo utiliso el xmplay para mi usb simplemente lo ejecuto en cualquier computador y ya tengo reproductor, es muy liviano y tiene bastante plug-ins y skins, SOLO PESA 360Kb


----------



## audio21 (Feb 17, 2008)

El winamp con un plug in para el sonido de 24 bits.
Es increíble la calidad de sonido, te olvidas rápidamente de todos los otros.
Es otro nivel de sonido, realmente profesional!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yo actualmente no puedo escuchar musica en la PC  , con la lastima que tengo un sistema 5.1 (que explota duro) jejeje
Desde hace un tiempo, no puedo escuchar musica ni ver videos bien debido a que a la PC le entró una loquera que no he podido reparar!
Como la musica siempre hace bien, estoy empleando un DVD y el TV para escuchar musicas de distintas indoles!
Saludos


----------



## Manson (Feb 20, 2008)

Antes utilizaba el Winamp, pero utilizo el iTunes ya que mi bro. se compro un iPod y sino no lo actualiza... No me puedo quejar de ninguno de los que he probado.


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 19, 2008)

El winamp desde que tengo memoria,con el DFX un agregado suena espectacular consiganlo,yo no tengo el instalador por desgracia  

Voy a pobrar el Aimp


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 22, 2008)

Utilizo Ares  me descargo las musicas que se me ocurran!


----------



## Megabeat (Mar 25, 2008)

Increible, ¿nadie usa Amarok?, cómo se puede obviar al mejor de todos.


----------



## Luis F (Mar 25, 2008)

Pues no mucha gente usa linux o por lo menos no lo utilizan muy frecuentemente como es mi caso, aunque realmente es muy bueno, incluso te busca automáticamente la letra de las canciones!, y lo mejor de linux es libre y no te dan virus


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 11, 2008)

Salió al fin el AIMP 2.50.
Si no lo conoces y te gustó el sonido de 24bits con el plugin de WinAmp, probá el sonido de 32bits que te da el AIMP₂.
Para los que lo conocen, no tengo mas nada que decir.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Voy a descargar el AIMP tan mencionado a ver como va.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Oct 12, 2008)

yo utilizo el windows media player. yo hace un tienpo quise escuchar musica en 32 bit y no pude entonces fui a donde tenia los codec y lo active y ahora puedo escuchar hasta 64 bit pero no se si es sierto todavia no encontre nada en 64 bit


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo actualmente no puedo escuchar musica en la PC  , con la lastima que tengo un sistema 5.1 (que explota duro) jejeje
> Desde hace un tiempo, no puedo escuchar musica ni ver videos bien debido a que a la PC le entró una loquera que no he podido reparar!
> Como la musica siempre hace bien, estoy empleando un DVD y el TV para escuchar musicas de distintas indoles!
> Saludos


Toca formateo.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo uso el Media Player Classic. De hecho lo uso para todo audio y/o video. Supongo que no soy demasiado exigente.


----------



## conor (Oct 16, 2008)

yo utilizo AIMP que tiene muchas funcionalidades y es gratuito. Además me parece que la calidad del sonido es muy buena.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo voté por el WMP (10), he probados el AIMP (lo tengo instalado) y WINAMP (lo tenia instalado); y a la final me quedo con mi Windows Media; quizás soy masoquista pero muero con el 10, el Reproductor de windows 11 lo probé y que vá che, no me gusta pá nada!

Siento que es el que me dá mejor calidad de audio !

Reproductor WMP 10


----------



## DanielU (Sep 17, 2009)

Foobar2000 + Kernel Streaming. Obviamente que escucho FLAC.


----------



## alexus (Sep 17, 2009)

hay otro...

turntable


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2009)

iTunes, odio a Apple, pero esto es de lo mejor para oir musica y organizarla muy bien.

NIN

See You!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Winamp 2.91.
No necesito más a decir verdad y es una cosa menuda, liviana, práctica y que no consume recursos...
Justo como me gustan los programas (ups, tengo gustos similares con las mujeres )

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 18, 2009)

Cacho, si te gusta lo sencillo y práctico, entonces te recomiendo el AIMP.

http://www.aimp.ru/


----------



## santiago61 (Sep 18, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Cacho, si te gusta lo sencillo y práctico, entonces te recomiendo el AIMP.
> 
> http://www.aimp.ru/



Coincido con Andres desde que probe AIMP2 no lo cambie mas...es una de las mejores opciones...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Cacho, si te gusta lo sencillo y práctico, entonces te recomiendo el AIMP.





santiago61 dijo:


> Coincido con Andres desde que probe AIMP2 no lo cambie mas...es una de las mejores opciones...



Lo bajé hace 20 minutos, lo probé poco y realmente es interesante. El ecualizador hace su trabajo muy bien, la flexibilidad del playlist es más que interesante (tiene de todo) y hasta trae un "Normalizador" en tiempo real que hace las veces de limitador.
Trae otros chiches más (los estoy toqueteando todos) que no me resultaron tan interesantes (no son malos, sólo no me llaman la atención) y The Who me está confirmando que esto suena bien...

Adiós Winamp...
¡Gracias por el dato!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2009)

Yo uso el Foobar 2000, pero sin kernel streaming por que cuando probé el plugin no andaba muy bien, pero de esto ya hace mucho.
Tiene una interfaz muy muy muy simple, pero la reproducción es de calidad EXCELENTE, mucho mucho mejor que otros que he probado, y con los parlantes ordinarios y baratos que tengo en el trabajo, el ecualizador hizo una tarea grandiosa! Lo ajusté para simular la curva de ecualización del *control de sonoridad* (seeee mismo ese que se usaba en los 80s para reforzar los graves a bajo volumen) y es increíble la fidelidad con la que reproduce ajustado a la curva.
Ahhh....y además es gratuito...


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 30, 2009)

Yo me quedo con el winamp, es completamente intuitivo... uno se acostumbra rapidisimo a el... jeje.. saludos


----------



## turel (Oct 1, 2009)

Winamp, a pesar de que es un programa ligero, no pide muchos recursos y mi pc podría correr cualquier otro, me gusta más este por su fácilidad de manejo y sencillez, y claro todos los plugins que tiene, el de lyrics me parece excelente.


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 13, 2009)

iTunes me gusta mucho y así tengo todo ordenado en el iPod.

También uso Spotify, un proyecto para escuchar TODAS las canciones de manera virtual sin descargarlas. Chequeenlo que es muy buen programa


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 13, 2009)

Buenas, Yo antes usaba el Windows media player, pero me canse de el y busque un poquitin y encontre el AIMP2 que va muy bien,tiene montones de opciones(buscadores de radios en linea,ecualizador con efectos...y demas chominadas), pero lo mejor es que esta en español, y la verdad que lo recomiendo, va muy bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## macua (Oct 13, 2009)

Hasta hace algun tiempo usaba en Winamp, ahora uso el AIMP2 que esteticamente es muy parecido, pero tiene algunos complementos muy buenos y ademas es mas liviano (consume menos recursos que el Winamp). También te deja arrastrar temas desde la lista de reproducción hacia carpetas u otros programas, cosa que el winamp no te deja.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yo uso Amarok y XBMC version PC


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 13, 2009)

AIMP! - AIMP! - AIMP!
Qué programa groso


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 13, 2009)

Winamp!
k:

P.D. Mensaje muy corto. Tu crees..??


----------



## ars (Oct 13, 2009)

Actualmente Amarok, hace un meses usaba rhymtbox, es que me mude al escritorio KDE, y si estoy en windows suelo usar el VLC.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 14, 2009)

Audacious! La verdad está muy bueno, y carece de los (muchísimos) bugs del vlc. Existen multitud de plugins para él.


----------



## nachoti (Oct 18, 2009)

Durante años he sido usuario fiel de Winamp, pero acabo de conocer AIMP y hasta ahí llego mi fidelidad. Excelente programa, adiós Winamp. De todas maneras fue grato usarlo. Para los eventos uso Virtual DJ.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

Nueva versión de AIMP2 2.6 

Lista de servidores:

http://hotfile.com/dl/16519087/1ec3114/07031109.sfrd.rar.html 

http://depositfiles.com/files/tewrv6moj


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 3, 2009)

yo uso uno llamado Zara Radio .. ta muy muy muy bueno!!! y es gratuito....

antes usaba el Winamp pero me empezo a andar mal y lo elimine...

saludo!


----------



## bebeto (Nov 3, 2009)

Yo utilizo el winamp mientras estoy en casa, y para pasar musica utilizo el Virtual Dj tiene muy buena calidad


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 3, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nueva versión de AIMP2 2.6
> 
> Lista de servidores:
> 
> ...



Gracias por ese dato Fogonazo, estoy en proceso de descarga y prueba


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Winamp, es el mejor LEJOS, lastima que no anda muy bien para videos, pero para audio es excelente


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 21, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno yo propongo el punto de quiebre entre los user, uso AIMP y aunque era fana del winamp las ultimas versiones fue decayendo
> 
> El AIMP me recuerda al winamp en los comienzos
> 
> ...



Es que yo utilizo tambien y me gusta mucho. Para crear una lista de reproduccion aleatoria Ctrl U y listo. SALUDOS


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 21, 2009)

W3B0NC1T0, ars y electrodan por lo que veo todos ustedes son linuxeros 

yo tam soy linuxero  y actualmente uso audacious2, tiene buena calidad y efectos de sonido y le quedan los skins de winamp 

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 14, 2010)

Buen dato , pandacba , si bien fui defensor del winamp desde que salio... se ha vuelto pesado y con errores. Sin embargo caigo en el cuando quiero escuchar archivos flac , ya que son pocos los que lo reproducen ( este si? )


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Recién bajé el XMPlay, gracias panda, funciona muy prolijito, no ocupa nada de espacio, realmente muy bueno (también bajé el plugin para flac y funciona perfectamente).

PD: y la reverberación funciona también


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 15, 2010)

AntonioAA dijo:


> si bien fui defensor del winamp desde que salio... se ha vuelto pesado y con errores




con decirte que detestaba el windows media para ver peliculas y usaba el winamp, hoy es completamente al reves:enfadado:


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 15, 2010)

yo por eso sigo usando el winamp 2.1  de 1999
Funcina de maravilla y no le pide nada a ningun reproductor. Ademas que no usa ni el 1% de mi procesador. De hecho se puede inhibir el windows, y sigue sonando el winamp... XD

P.D. Cuando deja de sonar el winamp, es por que ya el CPU se fue al traste...


----------



## Dano (Dic 15, 2010)

AIMP > All

Los rusos la tienen demasiado clara.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> AIMP > All
> 
> Los rusos la tienen demasiado clara.



*!       Totalmente          ¡*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2010)

Por acá también usando el Aimp. Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy bueno.

Consume pocos recursos, no da problemas y es muy versátil. Lo probé cuando leí la recomendación de Ezavalla hace tiempo acá en el foro y la verdad, me encantó cómo anda. Antes usaba el Winamp 2.9x (no me acuerdo la versión exacta), igual que AW.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá también usando el Aimp. Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy bueno.
> 
> Consume pocos recursos, no da problemas y es muy versátil. Lo probé cuando leí la recomendación de Ezavalla hace tiempo acá en el foro y la verdad, me encantó cómo anda. Antes usaba el Winamp 2.9x (no me acuerdo la versión exacta), igual que AW.



Bueno, siguiendo con el Spam... Cof Cof... digo, _recomendaciones_, para el Aimp otro punto más. Al igual que Cacho, una vez que lo probé, nomás no se puede dejar de usar. Práctico, fácil y liviano. Al cara..o Winamp, WMP!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá también usando el Aimp. Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy bueno.
> Consume pocos recursos, no da problemas y es muy versátil. Lo probé *cuando leí la recomendación de Ezavalla hace tiempo* acá en el foro y la verdad, me encantó cómo anda.


  
Te lo tiene que haber recomendado otro forista, por que el que yo siempre sugiero es el FooBar2000...y no me acuerdo haber usado el AIMP, perooooo....de que estaba hablando?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Te lo tiene que haber recomendado otro forista, por que...


¡Tenés razón!
Las pastillas esas que tomo para la memoria ya no me hacen efecto. Me acordaba de vos, pero ahora que reviso el tema de nuevo, tu mensaje fue el posterior al mío y recomendando el... FooBar. [Ironía]No seas tan coherente en tus comentarios, che  [/Ironía].

La cabeza funciona de a ratos bien, pero me hago algunas asociaciones extrañas... Doctor, ¿será grave?

Tema de origen: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/programa-utilizas-escuchar-musica-5961/
Mensaje _#57_ y siguientes.

Y casi que todo esto me lo debería llevar para allá... Es offtopic acá donde esta.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2010)

Y yo andaba buscando el tema como "Que reproductor MP3 Usas" sin frutos... En fin. Se deschabeto Cacho, No anda "centrado" Hoy.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 15, 2010)

A cacho le falta reiniciarse presionando la parte media del cuerpo.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 15, 2010)

Yo de normal escucho una emisora llamada Broken.fm, la sintonizo en iTunes. También utilizo este para escuchar música, y si tengo que escuchar archivos sueltos utilizo el Quick Time.

Antes, cuando usaba el Pc (ahora utilizo Mac), usaba el AIMP. Un buen reproductor, me gusta bastante.

Ahora hay veces que en lugar de utilizar la tarjeta de audio integrada del Mac utilizo una tarjeta M-Audio Fast Track Pro (la de dos canales), y la verdad que el sonido mejora notablemente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ......Las pastillas esas que tomo para la memoria ya no me hacen efecto. ......



Digo yo, aprovechando donde trabajás, ¿ Por que no consultás con un profesional ?, por si acaso ! Visteeee ¡

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Digo yo, aprovechando donde trabajás, *¿ Por que no consultás con un profesional ?*, por si acaso ! Visteeee ¡​


​ Es que corro el riesgo de que no me dejen salir si se dan cuenta. Ahí está el problema


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

> Es que corro el riesgo de que no me dejen salir si se dan cuenta.


 Lo raro es que aún no se hayan dado cuenta!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo raro es que aún no se hayan dado cuenta!


Tardé en responder porque... ¿A que no adivinan dónde tuve que hacer muchos trámites para salir?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Ya se están dando cuenta....... vamos mal, dentro de poco va a haber vacante de modeladol dijo el pequeño saltamontes jaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 16, 2010)

Viendo sus opciones me hacen sentir casi que apenado por seguir usando Windows Media Player


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 17, 2010)

Esto es una opinión personal por supuesto, pero cuanto más lejos de pequeñoblando (mocosoft o como se llame), mejor (lo uso por el tema de los juegos fundamentalmente).


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> con decirte que detestaba el windows media para ver peliculas y usaba el winamp, hoy es completamente al reves:enfadado:



Para peliculas usa el VLC... altamente recomendado, no consume recursos, no pone peros, no se queja...


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 17, 2010)

uso el windows media player,en esta maquina casi no tengo problemas,en la anterior con un pentium mmx a 200 Mhz usaba winamp y funcionaba de maravilla,muy bien para trabajar en un equipo así de lento como lo era ese jejej
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 17, 2010)

Para pelis ... *GOM player*! No se le escapa ningun codec . Sencillo e intuitivo. 
Para audio , me averguenzo decir que uso el Media Player , cada version me cambian todo de lugar ( y no para mejor ) si bien tiene ecualizador y esos efectitos que mejoran los mp3 berretas.. bah no los mejora nadie pero quedan un poco mejor .


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 17, 2010)

Bueno, para pelis, si uso el Nero Player, con el Windows Media, si el DVD tiene una minima rayita, ya no corre... El nero exprime al disco hasta que de verdad sea totalmente ilegible


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 17, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, para pelis, si uso el Nero Player, con el Windows Media, si el DVD tiene una minima rayita, ya no corre... El nero exprime al disco hasta que de verdad sea totalmente ilegible



Media Player Classic, Vaya que si se esfuerza también!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 17, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Media Player Classic, Vaya que si se esfuerza también!


Pero ese no está en Windows 7, o si?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 17, 2010)

Media Player Classic Home Cinema X64.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 18, 2010)

El Paint 



El Media Player Classic y el reproductor de ventanas...


----------



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

WInamp, VLC,  Media Player Classic, WMP, etc.


----------



## allen (Dic 22, 2010)

pues yo uso el mediaclassic y el media player 
 un programa que es una rockola SKJUKEBOX


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yo uso el aimp2 probalo es el mejor consume menos pc que otros elimina el tiempo muerto entre canciones y es muy practico y atractivo


----------



## capitanp (Feb 15, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> Yo uso el aimp2 probalo es el mejor consume menos pc que otros elimina el tiempo muerto entre canciones y es muy practico y atractivo


 


creo que tendrias que leer el post desde el pricipio y ver como la mayoria abandono una lista de reproductores por el AIMP

de paso te dejo una foto








http://i54.tinypic.com/2ur3579.png


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 15, 2011)

cuanto espacio ocupa cada cada cansion??
que equipo tienes? veo que tiene el. call of duty black Ops


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2011)

No se a que viene el tema de la foto pero para matar el rato subo la mia.



Me tengo que poner las pilas con la música, extraño el viejo disco.


----------



## sony (Feb 15, 2011)

yo uso AIMP! - AIMP! - AIMP!
nadamas les falto la encuesta


----------



## Trukutu (Feb 15, 2011)

AIMP2 ....!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 15, 2011)

El Winamp 2.xx hoy en dia todavia esta vigente a pesar de sus años, lo cual es mas que destacable.  

Sin embargo, el Aimp2 es muy bueno, y creo que lo supera, pero seamos sinceros no es mas que un Winamp mejorado. 

Por el lado de linux, el Amarok la rompe.


----------



## rojjo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola:

yo uso Jetaudio.

funciones:

conversión de archivos de audio y video.
genera 5.1 canales a partir de stereo
BBE y BBE viva
reverb
sorround
varios escenarios(ambientes)
eliminación de tiempos muertos y capacidad de mezclado entre canciones(final e inicio de canciones)
multiples ecualizaciones predeterminadas y 2 por usuario
20 bandas de ecualización
timer
alarma
capacidad para provocar un evento hacia la PC(salir de programa, sleep o apagado de PC)

lo mezclo con el uso del "SRS Audio sounbox"

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 8, 2011)

Bueno, ahora ya llegó el Aimp 3. Cabe destacar que aún está en fase beta. 

Aimp en general, como lo describe la wiki: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aimp

Acá les dejo el enlace si desean descargarlo: http://www.aimp.ru/index.php?do=view&id=10


----------



## claudio230 (Abr 9, 2011)

yo uso el zara radio para mi facilisimo


----------

